# days of the week



## Setwale_Charm

Hi!!
This definitely has Spanish roots and I can tell that these mean Wednesday, Thursday, Friday.
Miyerkules, Hunebes, Biyernes
but this is not any Hispanic or Romance language that I know.


----------



## HKK

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Days_of_the_week

It's Tagalog


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks. It has not occured to me to think of Tagalog


----------



## Pinyot

Yes, they do have Spanish roots. The only difference is the spelling.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Does Tagalog have any names for the days of the week of its own?


----------

